# Why is Pokemon Yellow the least expensive?



## iMinotauro (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought Yellow Version awhile now, I was looking all over for it. I wanted to own a copy for nostalgic purposes (I already have the 1 generation remake, Fire Red). I got it for a really good price and it looked like new. After a while just out of curiosity I looked up the price on ebay, it turns out Yellow was repeatedly listed cheaper than Red and Blue. Why do you think this is? I considered Red and Blue subpar, Yellow follow more closely to the story line namely because it included Team Rocket and it had sprites that more resembled Pokemon and on top of that it had COLOR. I owned Red before Yellow and I just had fonder memories with Yellow, Pikachu rocks!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably because Yellow version was pretty different in every aspect. You started with Pikachu, but could get all three starters. That alone was an oddity to the series, and it still is. People likely value it less because it's the oddball. I also greatly enjoyed it, but Red and Blue are a more pure, Pokemon experience.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2012)

Because Red/Blue > Yellow.
As simple as that.

As for "Yellow follows more closely to the storyline", you gotta know that the storyline from the anime is supposed to be different than the story line from the games.

By the way, play Red/Blue on Super Gameboy. It will have the same colors as Yellow does by default, but better.


----------



## Majorami (Feb 11, 2012)

My guess is Pokemon Red&Blue is the original, 1st, and most influential game in the series...

I mean in comic books, its the 1st editions that get the buzz & value. Pokemon Red and Blue are like the 1st edition pokemon games.

Of course these are going to sell better than the others. I really can't explain in detail why Red&Blue is more valuable... but its just sort of common knowledge/acceptance that it just is...

I just know and expect Red and Blue to be worth more as general common knowledge, but can't really explain why.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 11, 2012)

Red and Blue were the first.

The games and anime have different stories.

Red and Blue have Team Rocket in them.

Red and Blue also were color if you played them on a Super GameBoy or a GameBoy Color or higher.

The Red and Blue sprites are as close to Pokemon as you can possibly get.  These new game shave all of these "hi-res" textures and sprites, with animations, which look like crap.  Old pixelated sprites ftw.  Tackle?  Move the sprite over and back about 20 pixels and call it a day.

Red and Blue were better.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Red and Blue were the first.
> 
> The games and anime have different stories.
> 
> ...


Then let's hear your suggestion for a different animation for Tackle.
(BTW, the same animation was used in Red/Blue.)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 11, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Red and Blue were the first.
> ...



No, that's what I am saying.  I loved the old animations, or lack thereof.  Gen I and II had the best animations, but maybe I am just getting nostalgic.  But the newer generations look way to flashy and cheesy now.  The games were almost more serious back then.  And I know that R/B/Y used the same animations.

Suppose I should have worded the last statement a bit differently in my last post.  Sounded negative rather than positive towards the old games.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 11, 2012)

Just so I can understand where you guys' train of thought is: You think Yellow is cheaper when used because people think it's a lesser game than Red and Blue?


----------



## iMinotauro (Mar 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> The games and anime have different stories.
> 
> Red and Blue have Team Rocket in them.


Yeah Red and Blue did in fact have Team Rocket, I was referring to Jesse and James. How was there a difference in stories for game and anime?? It followed the same premise which was to defeat Gym Leaders, take their badge(Followed the same order of Gym Battles) and compete in Poke'mon League (Not the same outcome). Sure not every event was in the game such as meeting all these different character.

I agree on the argument of first edition, but I strongly believe Yellow was a much better game.


----------



## Chaos Rush (Mar 20, 2012)

Pokemon Yellow kinda makes me want to vomit, but that's because I hate the anime with a passion...it totally "kid-ified" the Pokemon brand forever. IMO, Pokemon should be for all ages, not just kids, and the first Pokemon games (Red/Green in Japan, or Red/Blue in US) has kind of a serious feel that feels suitable for all ages, and Red/Green/Blue just screams to me, "POKEMON IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!"

...while Pokemon Yellow just screams to me, "POKEMONLOLOLOLWEEEEEEEEEE"


EDIT: Come to think of it, I strongly believe the first Pokemon games (not Yellow) was actually designed for all ages, while modern games are more aimed at kids. The first games were harder and just felt more raw. I mean, the final boss topped out at Lv65, and you had to do a big level grind (SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!!) after the 8th Gym. While in Pokemon Black/White, no SERIOUS BUSINESS level grinding is required, and the game is a lot easier. I remember reading an interview on Gold/Silver, and they actually said, "we wanted the sequel [Gold/Silver] to be more forgiving on the player", meaning they purposely toned down the difficulty and SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!! of the Pokemon games.


----------



## iMinotauro (Mar 20, 2012)

Chaos Rush said:


> Pokemon Yellow kinda makes me want to vomit, but that's because I hate the anime with a passion...it totally "kid-ified" the Pokemon brand forever. IMO, Pokemon should be for all ages, not just kids, and the first Pokemon games (Red/Green in Japan, or Red/Blue in US) has kind of a serious feel that feels suitable for all ages, and Red/Green/Blue just screams to me, "POKEMON IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!"
> 
> ...while Pokemon Yellow just screams to me, "POKEMONLOLOLOLWEEEEEEEEEE"


I can agree with that, but that's how I saw Poke'mon. Although the girls brought out the SEXY, Dawn>Misty>May=Hot. The sprites in Red/Blue were so terrible that it was scary (Not kid friendly). XD


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Was emulating Yellow on my phone last week in front of some of my friends.  After like 5 minutes I said quite loudly "Pikachu is an annoying cunt and needs to get in a fucking pokeball" and force-closed the emulator.

My pokemon-loving friends stared at me in amazement.  I said "Pokemon Yellow sucks."


----------



## Chaos Rush (Mar 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Was emulating Yellow on my phone last week in front of some of my friends.  After like 5 minutes I said quite loudly "Pikachu is an annoying cunt and needs to get in a fucking pokeball" and force-closed the emulator.
> 
> My pokemon-loving friends stared at me in amazement.  I said "Pokemon Yellow sucks."


I agree, I don't get what's the big fuss over Pikachu. It's just a weak electric type Pokemon that sucks, there are so many better electric types.


----------



## iMinotauro (Mar 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Was emulating Yellow on my phone last week in front of some of my friends.  After like 5 minutes I said quite loudly "Pikachu is an annoying cunt and needs to get in a fucking pokeball" and force-closed the emulator.
> 
> My pokemon-loving friends stared at me in amazement.  I said "Pokemon Yellow sucks."


How is he annoying? This would only apply if you were to constantly checking his mood... .


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually in my country you can get both Blue and Red quite cheap, while Yellow rounds the 40€ and over.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 20, 2012)

iMinotauro said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Was emulating Yellow on my phone last week in front of some of my friends.  After like 5 minutes I said quite loudly &quot;Pikachu is an annoying cunt and needs to get in a fucking pokeball&quot; and force-closed the emulator.
> ...


----------



## Chaos Rush (Mar 20, 2012)

iMinotauro said:


> He is the Poke'mon mascot, so yeah he is not a big deal....Sarcasm.


Oh really i did not know that /sarcasm


Pikachu only became the Pokemon mascot once the anime started. And I hate it when people say, "no, Pikachu was Ash's starter BECAUSE he was the mascot", because that isn't true, there is no indication of Pikachu being the mascot in any of the Pokemon merchandise prior to 1997.

And as Pingouin7 said, Pikachu is technically the anime mascot and not the games. The games mascot changes like every year XD.

With that said, the current Pokemon mascot is technically Reshiram & Zekrom. Or if you take recent game announcements into consideration, the current Pokemon mascot would be Kyurem XD


EDIT: I didn't want to steer off topic, so I will say this: Pokemon Yellow sucks. Pikachu sucks. Play Pokemon Red/Blue. Or if you know Japanese, play Pokemon Red/Green.


----------



## iMinotauro (Mar 20, 2012)

Chaos Rush, Pingouin8

When you ask an average person about Poke'mon what do you think they would answer?
Pickachu....

Just to quote you "I don't get what's the big fuss over Pikachu."


Good Day Sir.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 20, 2012)

my guess is that since Red and Blue came out first they probably have a bigger nostalgia factor than Yellow since they were probably played for a lot longer before the next games came out.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 20, 2012)

Really, OP? The Blue, Red, and Yellow versions only differ by 1-5 dollars in price if that... they are all about the same values... >_>


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

iMinotauro said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Was emulating Yellow on my phone last week in front of some of my friends.  After like 5 minutes I said quite loudly "Pikachu is an annoying cunt and needs to get in a fucking pokeball" and force-closed the emulator.
> ...


----------



## Chaos Rush (Mar 20, 2012)

iMinotauro said:


> Chaos Rush, Pingouin8
> 
> When you ask an average person about Poke'mon what do you think they would answer?
> Pickachu....
> ...


Ask that to someone in Japan during 1995 & 1996, they would answer, "リザードン (Charizard)" or "フシギバナ (Venusaur)"

Ask me and I'll say Zekrom.

Pikachu is still a weak Pokemon, and I would not like to start off with one, hence why I prefer Pokemon Red/Blue. But that is just a personal preference, and everybody is entitled to your own opinion, so I'm not going to start an argument here.

EDIT: to the below poster, I do not think Zekrom defines Pokemon, as I was simply citing one of the latest version mascots. IMO, there is no single Pokemon that defines Pokemon, because Pokemon is something there is a bunch of. My favorite Pokemon has always been Rapidash, but I do not think it defines Pokemon, and neither does Zekrom.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 20, 2012)

There is definitely a problem if you think Zekrom defines Pokemon.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 20, 2012)

Chaos Rush said:


> iMinotauro said:
> 
> 
> > Chaos Rush, Pingouin8
> ...






NO.

ALSO:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5D043C83AB29D512


----------



## Chaos Rush (Mar 20, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> Chaos Rush said:
> 
> 
> > iMinotauro said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NFY7Z_Sl1U&list=UUsN5JdyDTW1LMVF5fDFakOg&index=21&feature=plcp
AZURILL IS STRONG TOO. So I guess this means no weak Pokemon exists XD


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 20, 2012)

Chaos Rush said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > Chaos Rush said:
> ...



EXACTLY. The only Pokemon that sucks is Dunsparce, obviousl--

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgc_pN4fIU4&feature=related

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Chaos Rush (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuwqdAA1oj4
this guy wins


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 20, 2012)

What has become of this thread


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2012)

Missingno. and item slot #6.


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish pokemon yellow would be the least expensive here in Sweden. I'd love me some nostalgia!


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 15, 2012)

Majorami said:


> My guess is Pokemon Red&Blue is the original, 1st, and most influential game in the series...
> 
> I mean in comic books, its the 1st editions that get the buzz & value. Pokemon Red and Blue are like the 1st edition pokemon games.
> 
> ...


Don't you dare call Manga a comic book ever again.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 15, 2012)

thiefb0ss said:


> Majorami said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is Pokemon Red&Blue is the original, 1st, and most influential game in the series...
> ...



Manga… is Comics…


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2012)

I liked Yellow the most but my assumption is that it probably sold best (due to the Anime) and thus there are the most pre-owned copies of it.

OR, the shop owners are actually aware of the fact that _to finish the game, you need Blue and Red_, thus Yellow is the _hardest _one to complete since it doesn't fully compensate _neither the missing Pokemon of Blue nor Red_, thus practically when buying Yellow to actually finish it, you need three games rather than just two, but I doubt that's the case.

By the way, I personally loved the game, I bought it alongside a gameboy colour and whoever thinks it has anything to do with the Anime is currr-eh-zah. The only aspect borrowed from the Anime is Pikatchu who follows you around, and he's not even annoying, you don't have to talk with him. I think it's pretty cool. Plus, the game can be played *in colour* and that alone is a big selling point.


*EDIT:* Yeah, Manga books are comic books. A different artistic style compared to American comicbooks is irrelevant here.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Apr 15, 2012)

It's cheaper? I checked and did't really see much of a difference in price.

Also, why all the yellow hate? Personally it was my favorite because it's harder than blue/red (or is that just in my head?)



Foxi4 said:


> A different artistic style compared to American comicbooks is irrelevant here.


I'm pretty sure it's all irrelevant here since this isn't a topic about manga/comics


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 16, 2012)

finkmac said:


> thiefb0ss said:
> 
> 
> > Majorami said:
> ...


They're comletely different you monster.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 16, 2012)

thiefb0ss said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > thiefb0ss said:
> ...



Nope. Manga is sequential art. Comics are another word for sequential art.

I recommend this series… 
http://scottmccloud.cohttp://scottmccloud.com/2-print/1-uc/index.html


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 16, 2012)

thiefb0ss said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > thiefb0ss said:
> ...



One comes from Japan and is read from right to left. One is from US/Europe and is read from left to right. Both are comics. Manga only defines comics coming from Japan and other asian countries. Thinking any less only exposes you for the massive weeaboo you are.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who can clearly tell he was being sarcastic or is GBATemp just always like this?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 16, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Am I the only one who can clearly tell he was being sarcastic or is GBATemp just always like this?



It would be completely different if I thought people like that didn't actually exist. But they do, and they're not that uncommon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who can clearly tell he was being sarcastic or is GBATemp just always like this?
> ...


Well, to be incredibly precise, the term "Manga" also refers to the dominant art style so common in Japan, among other facters which differentiate them from typically Western-style comics. Nobody says that "Mangas" can't be written outside of the Country of the Blossoming Cherry, or outside whole of Asia for that matter. "Manga" is a set of traditions, starting with the art style, finishing on the layout of the pages, but essentially they're of course comics.

As for the existence of "Uber Weebos" who will try to deny this, why of course, they exist, and I understand why you reacted in this, not another way.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> thiefb0ss said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...


It may be a bad time to say this but looking back I think it's pretty hilarious that we were arguing over something this trivial.


----------

